# Favorite music??



## edX (Jan 9, 2002)

and just to round out the favorites lists, how about everyone's favorite recording artists or composers. mention specific songs if you like but it's not required 

some of mine:

Grateful Dead
Jimmy Buffett
Jimi Hendrix
Billy Joel
Elton John
Bob Seger
Judas Priest
Fleetwood Mac
Foghat
John Tesh
Kansas
Jazz in general


----------



## RacerX (Jan 9, 2002)

Mozart's Requiem Mass, Brian Eno's Music for Airports, Stomu Yamashta's theme for Tempest, the works of Vangelis (specially those including Irene Papas), Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta (though Concerto for Orchestra was very impressive live), Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin, and Khachaturian's Gayane Ballet Suite.

On the lighter side (so my wife won't kill me   )  Depeche Mode, Elivis Costello, Maddness, 3 Minute Hero, Seal, the Smiths and Elliott Smith (I would mainly classify those a driving music).


----------



## Mindy (Jan 9, 2002)

Don't laugh: I'm guilty of still listening to 80s music on a local radio station that has more retro tunes.  My husband thinks it's quite hilarious!


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 9, 2002)

It may sounds crazy but I have received the best points at the dactyloschool and I won't continue, because I have signed for studying at the university interactive multimedia and the context of informatics. My favorite artist is Samantha Fox and I prefer her instead of typing. I know my English is really bad.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 9, 2002)

Good lord if I answer this question in complete form this thread will be pages long  -- so I will limit myself:


Alizee
Madison Ave
Nek
rammstein
DJ RPM
DJ Visage
DJ Quicksilver
Scooter
Modern Talking
Antique
D-Bomb
Anastacia
Gorillaz
Darude
Dario G
Safri Duo
666
Boney M
Bluemchen
Prezioso
Tamperer


man did I mention enough ??? just take a look at my excel sheet with all the music I have and you will see what I like he he



Admiral


----------



## julguribye (Jan 9, 2002)

Dj. Daggi
Hypetraxx
Sylver
Blank & Jones
Gouryella
Jarre
Enya
Angy Dee + other types of Goliath/DarkTrance music


----------



## themacko (Jan 9, 2002)

Cake
Metallica
Pearl Jam (the older stuff)
Weezer
Enya
Soundgarden
Rage Against the Machine
Smashing Pumpkins

I pretty much like anything ...


----------



## Jadey (Jan 9, 2002)

I listen to almost any type of music except country. There's not too many bands I would call my favorite though - mostly its a song by song basis. Here's a select few:

Pink Floyd
Radiohead
Chemical Brothers

and so RacerX doesn't feel alone in his love of classical, my favorite classical composer is Elgar.


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 9, 2002)

system of a down
machine head
ill nino
muse
coal chamber
green day (old stuff)
hed (pe)
static X
spineshank
apartment 26
fuddle (www.misterfluffy.co.uk)


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 9, 2002)

If this continues like this I'm lost for typing!


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 9, 2002)

I need to use my Yamaha keyboard in place of that Cherry!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 9, 2002)

Herve is a musician too 


hey julguribye, has Gouryella made anything new recently ?  They/he/she seems to have dropped off the map.

I like Blank and Hones as well (nightclubbing)



Two unmentioned ones:
GIGI D' AGOSTINO ---> THIS GUY ROCKS! 
Phats and Small


----------



## The Madhatter (Jan 10, 2002)

I like country music, especially in the summer  .  Nothing like the free, outdoors feeling you get driving on I-10 in West Texas, top-down, listening to some good Alan Jackson or some such.  I wish I could do that some time, but I would need to drive about 8 hours and get a convertible.  

I do like country music, especially with the banjo in it .  Being from Texas that is not so unexpected though, is it.  I like it because it is so much more light-hearted than most other kinds of musica.  Of course, I often turn on alternative radio, and my favorite would probably be Weezer (Island in the Sun and Photograph because they remind me of Hawaii).


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 10, 2002)

Alexandert thats quite a mix, never thought I'd see deftones next to destiny's child.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> ...
> Bluemchen
> ...


Wow, I didn't knew Bluemchen is known outside of Germany. Except maybe in the film with Silvester Stalone, where she has a minor role. 

My favorite Music is:
Nine Inch Nails
Front Line Assembly
Garbage
White Zombie


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 10, 2002)

I found bluemchen accidentaly online and then I just liked her (and her music )  so I became a fan 



I listen to some german music -- dont have any recomendations so I go on blind faith 

what movie was bluemchen in ?


----------



## Tigger (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I listen to some german music -- dont have any recomendations so I go on blind faith
> 
> what movie was bluemchen in ? *


The movie is *"Driven"* with Sylvester Stallone.

You can find more about it here:
http://us.imdb.com/Name?Wagner,+Jasmin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 10, 2002)

I havent seen driven 
It doesnt look too appealing in terms of a plot.


I wonder what jasmin is doing now that she is out of the music industry -- last I heard she was moving on doing something different although havent heard of anything with her in it. 

Have the fantastischen 4 come out with anything new ? any good german (or french music) that anyone would recommend ? 



Admiral


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 11, 2002)

Meat Beat Manifesto, Coil, Matmos, Autechre, Squarepusher, Underworld, cEvin Key, Future Sound of London, Aphex Twin, Bjork, Beastie Boys, Das EFX, Snoop Dogg, Front 242, Gorillaz, Garbage, Ladytron, Lamb, Juno Reactor, Massive Attack, Tricky, Moby, Nine Inch Nails, Modest Mouse, PJ Harvey, Portishead, Radiohead, Primal Scream, Talvin Singh, Throbbing Gristle, Ministry.

Coil makes me weak in the knees. More diverse, prolific, and intense musicians I've never heard. Autechre's current stuff is good for a nice sonic blast of dissonance, older stuff is more accessible.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 11, 2002)

Admiral: Gouryella are consisting of DJ Tiësto and Ferry Corsten.

It's been a while since they made something new, but Tiësto has made lots of things lately.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 11, 2002)

I know both of them (not personally )
I think that most of the stuff that DJ Tiësto makes are compilation albums and remixes... has he made any original work ? (point me out to any relevant material -- havent heard anything from him in a while ...ferry too )

btw how to you pronounce Tiësto ???
I am pronouncing it at Tj-you-sto 



Admiral


----------



## twyg (Jan 25, 2002)

In no necessary order...
Static X
NIN
Paul Oakenfield
Paul Van Dyk
Loreena McKenitt
Enya
System of a Down
RAM
Iron Maiden
Pantera
Metallica
Cake
Any Drum and Bass, and while working Ambient does nicely.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I know both of them (not personally )
> I think that most of the stuff that DJ Tiësto makes are compilation albums and remixes... has he made any original work ? (point me out to any relevant material -- havent heard anything from him in a while ...ferry too )
> 
> ...



Well, you've maybe heard about "Flight 643" by Ti(german/norwegian "i")-est-åo , it's pretty new. It's on his latest album "In my memory"

p.s ever heard "theme for Norefjell"? Norefjell is  a mountain in Norway that tiesto got inspired from , it's a cool.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2002)

Hmmm....
interesting  --- I get most of my inspiration from women  lol
I havent heard of those albums, are they compilations or original work ?
I will check out amazon.de and see what they have


----------



## mrfluffy (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *
> System of a Down
> *



Good choice, I'm gonna see them on march 27th


----------



## julguribye (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Hmmm....
> interesting  --- I get most of my inspiration from women  lol
> I havent heard of those albums, are they compilations or original work ?
> I will check out amazon.de and see what they have  *



Theme from Norefjell isn't an album, if you thought that, but "In my memory is" and as most of the albums he makes; it's partly orginal and partly from other artists. If that's what you meant. 
btw, you have heard about the Magik compilations, haven't you?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2002)

yes I have 
I have magik 5, the first thing I heard from him.


----------



## funkyoucrew (Jan 27, 2002)

pages 1-7: all artist albums
pages 8-13: all compilations

http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes1.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes2.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes3.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes4.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes5.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes6.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes7.gif

http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes8.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes9.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes10.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes11.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes12.gif
http://home.planetinternet.be/~stijnvn/itunesgifs/itunes13.gif

299 artists / 766 albums

enjoy


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2002)

that's nice funkyou, but which are your favorites?


----------



## funkyoucrew (Jan 27, 2002)

it's hard to tell... i love all my cds  it's all good music...

if i have to choose 3 cds: 

1: Massive Attack: Blue Lines
2: DJ Shadow: Entroducing
3: Kruder & Dorfmeister: The K & D Sessions


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 27, 2002)

Samantha Fox - I Wanna Have Some Fun
me - Let's The D.J.!


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 27, 2002)

Where can I download "Herve --- Let's the D.J.???


Tell me Herve!!!


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 27, 2002)

Coil, Autechre, Squarepusher, Coil, Gorillaz, Portishead, Aphex Twin, Coil, Vers, Beastie Boys, cEvin Key, Beck, Bjork, Das EFX, Coil, Matmos, Modest Mouse, P.J. Harvey, Louis Armstrong, Radiohead, Talvin Singh, Coil, Tricky, Massive Attack, Weezer, Throbbing Gristle, Snoop Dogg, Coil

I want to have John Balance's children.

I hate Enya.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 27, 2002)

CLS 
PRINT " Let's The D.J.!"; : PRINT " Hervé Hinnekens" 
PRINT " Save me" 
PRINT " Save me for my love,love" 
PRINT " Save me I may not laugh and live" 
PRINT " but love is whole my life" 
PRINT " love love love" 
PRINT " love is life life life" 
PRINT " life and laugh laugh laugh" 
PRINT " life and laugh laugh laugh" 
k = 0 
1 PLAY " T167L8aL8bL8cL8dL8aL8bL8cL8dL8dL8cL8bL8aL8dL8cL8bL8aL8aL8bL8cL8dL8aL8bL8cL8dL8bL8cL8dL8eL8bL8cL8dL8e
L8eL8dL8cL8bL8eL8dL8cL8bL8bL8cL8dL8eL8bL8cL8dL8eL8eL8dL8fL8gL8eL8dL8fL8gL8gL8fL8dL8eL8gL8fL8dL8eL8eL
8dL8fL8gL8eL8dL8fL8g" 
k = k + 1 
IF k = 2 THEN GOTO 2 
PLAY " T167L8gL8fL8dL8eL8gL8fL8dL8eL8eL8dL8fL8gL8eL8dL8fL8gL8gL8fL8dL8eL8gL8fL8dL8eL8eL8dL8cL8bL8eL8dL8cL8b
L8bL8cL8dL8eL8bL8cL8dL8eL8eL8dL8cL8bL8eL8dL8cL8bL8dL8cL8bL8aL8dL8cL8bL8aL8aL8bL8cL8dL8aL8bL8cL8dL8dL
8cL8bL8aL8dL8cL8bL8a" 
GOTO 1 
2 END


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 27, 2002)

Attach file


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 27, 2002)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLLLLL


----------



## julguribye (Jan 27, 2002)

It's enough with 1 smiley, Alexandert


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2002)

that reminds me of the time i saw 3 Jimmy Buffetts on stage. not just 2, i saw 3.


----------



## Alexandert (Jan 28, 2002)

It´s NEVER enough!!!


----------

